
Show HN: Morning Mill – Mac app to focus on writing 1000 words each day - jackhoge
http://morningmillapp.com
======
jackhoge
I made Morning Mill because I wanted a very, very lightweight tool to help me
focus on writing 1000 words per day. I use Ulysses and Medium drafts, but
neither is as fast or as lightweight as I wanted for just making the first
pass of my writing. So I built this. :-)

It's also my first OSX app. I used Electron, which was a great experience --
this first version just took a couple of hours to design and build.

------
kristianp
From the Medium page: "Every day, your content is gone and you’ve gotta start
fresh. That’s the whole point. I’d like to say this is an intentional feature,
but really I just left it out because I’ve only worked on Morning Mill for
about four hours."

I found that amusing and audacious!

~~~
jackhoge
Haha, it's not as extreme as it sounds though -- you just gotta copy and paste
it somewhere more permanent when you're done! :P Didn't want to build anything
to store or manage your writing -- that's way more involved, plus there are
plenty of great tools for that.

------
pfista
1000 pages per day?

~~~
jackhoge
Hahaha, good catch, thanks. :-)

Hmm, but then again...

